
New Circuit That Requires No Electricity - hongzi
https://interestingengineering.com/new-circuit-created-by-engineers-requires-no-electricity
======
hongzi
Science report:
[https://science.sciencemag.org/content/366/6469/1121](https://science.sciencemag.org/content/366/6469/1121)

------
bediger4000
"Engineers at the Masshuttets Institute of Technology developed a circuit
design"

I think this might be a scam - I can't find a "Masshuttets Institute of
Technology" anywhere.

